# Space Marine vs Samus Aran



## Takizuchi (Aug 27, 2010)

Alright time for a new 40K vs whatever thread, and this is one that popped into my mind. Why cause in a lot of ways Samus could be considered a female SM *suddenly has a few conversion ideas pop into head* Or at least in terms of weapons and armor more or less. But honestly, who do you think would win? The ultimate solider vs the greatest bounty hunter. 

Samus:
Unlimited ammo
More weapon options than flavors of ice cream
Plasma beam, Ice beam, Super Missile, Etc etc
Morph ball for the lolz:laugh:
Chozo Power armor


Space marine:
Psykers
More flavors of Space marines than flavors of ice cream
Super Soilders
Bolters aka missile machine guns
chainswords
Power armor
etc etc


Honostly I would root for Samus, she is agile, and the unlimited ammo thing wouldn't hurt, plus the various weapons options would be interesting to see them in effect against power armor.
I wont say she would be able to win any and every outcome. Psykers would probably make her head explode, unless the chozo has some sort of anti psychic defenses installed. Also if out numbered she might have a few issues, especially in close combat.

so what do you guys think?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## cegorach (Nov 29, 2010)

I would go for space marines, now im not an expert on samus, but alot of people forget that Space marines are alot more than just armour and weapons, I think the extraordinary strength, battle experiance and over a hundred years of training/experiance. 

Now im also not sure about this, but I dont think Samus could dodge a volley of bolter rounds, she could survive quite a few of them, but eventually explosive rounds would take their toll. 
Also (feel free to disagree with me on this as i think it was massivly unfair on the tau) but in a white scars novel, they took care of many tau with no problem even thuogh they had alot of weapons which could cut them down (overpowered space marines strike again but if they are overpowered then they should be able to take on samus)


----------



## 777swappamag777 (Jul 15, 2011)

hoenestly a space marine he definatley has more options like terminator armour jet pack lascannons power weapons iorn halos and even if by some random reason he does lose he can come back 3 months later as a dreadnaught and pwn her face


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh brother. SM I vote for.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Samus is a woman? lol yeah...SM wins


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

Sorry, can't reply. Laughing too hard at Malus Darkblade's post. Silly dark elf.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Fat lot her infinite ammo capacity does for her if she takes a bolter round to that pretty little face of hers.


----------



## Smokes (Nov 27, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


>


I haven't slept in 41 hours and I swear that is the greatest thing I've heard in a while. You just made my day.


----------

